# Por lo que sea



## Maria_del_Valle

"Hoy, por lo que sea, no me siento con ganas de trabajar"
¿Cómo puedo traducir "por lo que sea"?
"Oggi, per quello che sia, non me la sento di lavorare"
gracias


----------



## infinite sadness

Forse "sia come sia".


----------



## Neuromante

"Per qualche motivo"


"Sia come sia" creo que no es equivalente. Yo al menos lo traduciría como "en cualquier caso"


----------



## millenovecentosettantotto

Maria_del_Valle said:


> "Hoy, por lo que sea, no me siento con ganas de trabajar"
> ¿Cómo puedo traducir "por lo que sea"?
> "Oggi, per quello che sia, non me la sento di lavorare"
> gracias




Senza contesto, quello che posso dire è questo: "per quello che sia" è una traduzione letterale che non si usa in Italia. Il significato di "por lo que sea" è, per me, più orientato verso "succeda quel che succeda", o "capiti quello che capiti". 
Poi siamo sicuri che quel "sentir ganas" è tradotto bene con "non me la sento"?
Io tradurrei così: 
"Oggi, succeda quel che succeda, non ho voglia di lavorare"

Oppure con un modo di dire che rende la stessa idea e secondo me è più carino:
"Caschi il mondo, oggi non ho voglia di lavorare"


----------



## Estopa

"Por lo que sea" vuol dire più o meno "por algún motivo (que desconozco)". 

Andrebbe bene la proposta di Neuromante "per qualche motivo"?


----------



## 0scar

Traducida de un castellano raro a uno más normal la oración debería ser "Hoy, no se porque, pero no me siento con ganas de trabajar/Hoy, por algún motivo, no me siento con..."


----------



## Antpax

0scar said:


> Traducida de un castellano raro a uno más normal la oración debería ser "Hoy, no se porque, pero no me siento con ganas de trabajar/Hoy, por algún motivo, no me siento con..."



Hola:

Discrepo. "Por lo que sea" es una expresión normal y común, al menos por aquí.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## 0scar

La frase "por lo que sea" no es rara, pero como está usada en este contexto es muy "rara", hay mejores formas de decir lo mismo.


----------



## Antpax

0scar said:


> La frase "por lo que sea" no es rara, pero como está usada en este contexto es muy "rara", hay mejores formas de decir lo mismo.



Hola:

Para mí, es perfectamente normal.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Neuromante

Es un frase completamente normal y en este contexto no resulta rara. Para nada.


----------



## infinite sadness

Estopa said:


> "Por lo que sea" vuol dire più o meno "por algún motivo (que desconozco)".
> 
> Andrebbe bene la proposta di Neuromante "per qualche motivo"?


Se il senso è quello, io uso dire _"non so per quale motivo"_.


----------



## 0scar

Resulta extraña la frase porque está incompleta.
Debería ser "Hoy ,_ sea por lo que fuere_, no me siento..."
En realidad la gente común principalmente dice "Hoy, _sea por lo que sea_, no me siento..."
"_Sea por lo que fuere_" es como lo escribía Cervantes y como enseñaban las viejas profesoras de castellano a decirlo, y yo también creo que es la manera correcta, pero no es este el lugar para discutirlo ahora.


----------



## Estopa

Quizá en Argentina la expresión no sea habitual, pero eso no es motivo para afirmar que la frase está incompleta. 
Nadie discute que en la literatura clásica se lea "sea por lo que fuere", pero eso tampoco prueba nada.


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

Penso, dopo aver letto tutti i vostri commenti, che possa venire bene quest'altra espressione... "oggi, fosse ciò che fosse, non me la sento di lavorare" . Puó andar bene??
No pienso en absoluto que la expresión "por lo que sea" pueda ser rara... en España es muy común. Otro ejemplo:
_Mamá no me encuentro bien.
_¿Habrás comido algo en mal estado (aqui decimos "echao a perder")
_No sé por lo que sea, tengo unas ganas  de vomitar.

*Lo mismo es que yo no sé ni el español....jejejejej...en mi ciudad se habla muy mal el castellano.


----------



## infinite sadness

No, fosse che fosse non va bene.

Un modo molto usato in italiano è "non so perché". Oggi, non so perché, non ho voglia di lavorare. Io lo dico sempre.


----------



## 0scar

*porque**.*
(De _por_ y _que_).
*1. *conj. causal_ Por causa o razón de que.   (DRAE)_

Hoy, no sé porque/no sé por causa de que/no sé por razón de que, pero no me siento con ganas de trabajar/Hoy, por algún motivo, no me siento con..."


----------



## Agró

0scar said:


> *porque**.*
> (De _por_ y _que_).
> *1. *conj. causal_ Por causa o razón de que.   (DRAE)_
> 
> Hoy, no sé porque/no sé por causa de que/no sé por razón de que, pero no me siento con ganas de trabajar/Hoy, por algún motivo, no me siento con..."


Una conjunción une oraciones:
No lo sé por que/por causa de que/por razón de que no lo he oído.

No sé por qué.
Bueno, sí sé por qué.
Lo sé porque lo he estudiado.


----------



## 0scar

Una conjunción une oraciones y algo más.

"No sé por qué" es una interrogación indirecta.
"No sé porque" es una afirmación.


----------



## Estopa

Óscar, aquí te aclararán la duda:

Porque

Porqué (También se explica el uso de "por qué")


----------



## Geviert

Hola Oscar, 

¿podrías gentilmente escribir una frase de sentido completo con tu afirmativa "no sé porque"? Sinceramente me parece un craso error y ya te lo han corregido dos personas. 

la frase:

Hoy, no sé porque pero no me siento con ganas de trabajar. 

 utiliza mal una conjunción causal con una adversativa.  En la oración que nos propones, _porque_ no es sustituible en el sentido de_ motivo _o_ razón, _es una indirecta_ (_se pregunta_ por qué no sabe)._

correcto sería eventualmente:

Hoy no sé por qué, pero...
Hoy no sé el porqué, pero...


A ver si resolvemos esta duda rápidamente porque ya estamos fuera de hilo.


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

0scar said:


> Una conjunción une oraciones y algo más.
> 
> "No sé por qué" es una interrogación indirecta.
> "No sé porque" es una afirmación.



Creo que te equivocas al decir que "porque" es una afirmación. Cuando va unido ha de seguir una explicación, y cuando va separado y con la tilde, se está haciendo una pregunta ( aunque no lleve los signos de pregunta directa)
"No sé por qué hoy me siento mal"
"No voy a trabajar porque, por lo que sea, me siento mal."


----------



## 0scar

Espero que esto ayude:

_Ayer sabía porque me sentía mal pero no lo diré._

_Hoy no sé porque/por que/el porqué me siento mal y no lo quiero saber, solo estoy afirmando que no lo sé, no me digan que lo estoy preguntando. _


----------



## Neuromante

La frase que ha puesto Óscar (Creo que no ve las cosas que escribo, por eso no me dirijo a él directamente. Sí no es así te pido perdón, avísame) está mal. Sería:
Ayer sabía por qué me sentía mal, pero no lo diré.
Al margen de que esa frase tiene un error en la concordancia de verbos: O se añade un "ya" o se ponen ambos en pasado:

Ayer ya sabía por qué me sentía mal pero no lo diré.
Ayer sabía por qué me sentía mal pero no lo dije.


Sea como sea: Lo de que que se está afirmando y no preguntando no viene a cuento. Está usando "porque" en lugar de "por qué"; una conjunción en lugar de un pronombre.


Y lamento escribir así, en tercera persona, pero acabo de ver que respondía en un hilo exactamente lo mismo que puse yo esta mañana, eso significa que ha me ha bloqueado. Si contesto dirigiéndome a él, en cuanto escriba se va a hacer un caos gigantesco.


----------



## Massimo_m

Scusate, per ritornare al quesito originario direi che in italiano sono traduzioni altrettanto valide "non so perché", "non so per quale motivo" o anche soltanto "per qualche motivo".
Certamente, come già qualcuno ha osservato, "fosse ciò che fosse" è sbagliato; semmai, il tempo giusto in italiano sarebbe "sia quel che sia" (visto che parliamo al presente), ma anche così l'espressione non è usata in italiano. 
Per chi può essere interessato, mi permetto d'aggiungere - spero di non uscire dai limiti del forum - che in lingua sarda invece s'userebbe proprio l'equivalente di "sia quello che sia" o, ancora più diffuso soprattutto nella Sardegna meridionale,  "sia quello che si voglia che sia".


----------



## Estopa

0scar said:


> Espero que esto ayude:
> 
> _Ayer sabía _porque  por qué_ me sentía mal,  pero no lo diré._
> 
> _Hoy no sé _porque/por que/  por qué me siento mal/ _el porqué de mi malestar  y no lo quiero saber, solo estoy afirmando que no lo sé, no me digan que lo estoy preguntando. _



Paciencia...

Ayer sabía que estaba enferma* porque* me sentía mal 
Ayer sabía que no ibas a estar *porque* me habían avisado


----------



## Angel.Aura

*Nota di moderazione:*


> Salve amici,
> 
> Vi prego di rimanere nel tema della discussione, cioè:
> 
> 
> Maria_del_Valle said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Hoy, por lo que sea, no me siento con ganas de trabajar"
> *¿Cómo puedo traducir "por lo que sea"?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grazie per la cortese collaborazione.
> 
> Laura
> _Moderatrice_
Click to expand...


----------



## honeyheart

¿Y qué tal así?:

_ "Oggi, non m'importa perché, (ma) non ho voglia di lavorare."


_Al decir "por lo que sea", a mí me hace pensar que lo que pretende es comunicar su falta de ganas de trabajar, y no encontrarle un motivo.


----------



## Geviert

Resumiendo: 

Si la expresión se refiere a un motivo, se dirá:

_Oggi, non so per quale ragione/non so per quale motivo_, non ho voglia di lavorare.

Si la persona quiere, en cambio, expresar laxismo (estaría de acuerdo con Honey), se dirá:

_Oggi, per niente/per due soldi/per due quattrini, non ho voglia di lavorare. _


PS. en tu propuesta Honey, estás expresando siempre motivo por defecto.


----------

